# 2012 Lemax Spookytown Photos



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow! You're on top of things.

We're getting pretty picky about our little village, and are generally drawn to the simpler stuff. The haunted mansion and the organic market are our favourites. The reaper/ferry looks pretty cool too. There's a lot of really nice ideas there, but might be a little over the top for us in our old age.

Thanks for sharing this. Makes me feel like Halloween is almost here!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I love their stuff every year, but running out of room. Also I really think Lemax is pricing themselves right out of the market, at least for me. Some of the houses are just way too much money for what you get.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks GobbyGruesome ! 

I'm really happy that Lemax has added some regular Trick or Treaters to their figurine line this year and another more spooky looking house with the Haunted Mansion. I also love Frosty's Ice Cream Shop and vehicle with the scary clowns which will look great in a Spooky Carnevil.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Lemax also has an awesome new Carnival ride for 2012, called the Round Up. It isn't Spookytown but it would look great in a Halloween carnival. Here is a link:

http://family.webshots.com/photo/2726251400105051713MwWwUF


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't know why I find the laundromat so amusing, but I do. Maybe it's because monsters are forced to do a mundane task.


----------



## Sarcazmos Funhouse (Sep 25, 2008)

It seems theres lack of motion on the houses this year, am I the only one unimpressed? I like stuff that lights up, moves...something different.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i've never gotten into collecting this stuff, but i do admire it from afar. i always take the grandchildren to the aisle to check this stuff out. it's very pretty. thanks for sharing


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dark Passenger said:


> I don't know why I find the laundromat so amusing, but I do. Maybe it's because monsters are forced to do a mundane task.


Same here The werewolf pushing a cart had me laughing. Maybe we're getting revenge by forcing them to do the chores that _we_ hate doing If they make a grocery shopping one, I'll know that they read this post



Sarcazmos Funhouse said:


> It seems theres lack of motion on the houses this year, am I the only one unimpressed? I like stuff that lights up, moves...something different.


No, you're not. I used to _love_ the 'Spookytown' pieces, but during the last few years, they have become less impressive (just my opinion, and no offense meant). 



hallorenescene said:


> i've never gotten into collecting this stuff, but i do admire it from afar.


Agreed. I wanted the Gothic cathedral a few years ago, but it was just too expensive. Oh, well... I've got a pamphlet with its picture


Nice pictures of your collection, prestonjjrtr


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for posting this Preston! I did start out collecting Lemax, but then moved to Department 56 when I saw the difference in quality. Now that Department 56 is failing me, maybe I'll go back to Lemax. At least they know the quality level of the stuff they sell. Last year when I bought some new Dept. 56 stuff the paint job was terrible and it reminded me a lot of the frustration I suffered with Lemax. Perhaps I'm getting incredibly critical of my Halloween village stuff, but neither line is at the quality I want them to be.

Anyways, with these intro's I really like the ice cream shop, the mortician village undertaker, and the candy shop. Some of the accessories and figures are cute as well, and I'm sure I'll end up caving (like I always do) and buy some of this stuff this year.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Last year Department 56 didn't have any animated Halloween items since they would always breakdown, but they tended to be more reliable than the Lemax animations. However I really like all of the different animations and would rather pay a little more if they would make them to last.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Dark Passenger, I so agree that it is interesting to have the monsters do mundane tasks like the laundromat. 

Thanks Hallorenescene, Garthgoyle and boobear ! 

The quality of the original Lemax Spookytown houses like Dr Tingles Lab, etc were really great but as the years progressed they weren't the same quality, but I still find many of them irresistible !! Like boobear, I really like the Ice Cream shop and the Candy shop. They are must haves for me. 

I'm so glad that everyone liked the photos !!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Meh. I must say Im pretty underwhelmed.


I see one house, The Haunted Mansion, maybe a couple of the table top pieces and afew of the figurines that I wouldnt mind having, but thats about it.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

It is nice to see the Haunted Mansion since they really need a lot more spooky normal looking type buildings for the trick or treaters to go to.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

It's too early, I can't start thinking about the Village, wait a minute what am I talking about it's never to early. Must make the village bigger, yes master


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

At least it gives us some time to save up some money for the new Halloween village items !


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Very cool. Getting to the maximum point because of lack of space, but these are really cute. Curious to see the Haunted Mansion in person.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Ween12amEternal said:


> Very cool. Getting to the maximum point because of lack of space, but these are really cute. Curious to see the Haunted Mansion in person.


I've been maxed out in room to display the village for some time, but they are so hard to resist. LOL 

At least each year you can make your village display look different.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Agreed, they ~are very hard to resist 

Wonder if they'll be out in July again?


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Ween12amEternal said:


> Agreed, they ~are very hard to resist
> 
> Wonder if they'll be out in July again?


Lemax dealers should have them by the end of June and Michaels should have them in the stores sometime in July. In previous years Michaels would normally have the Lemax Spookytown in their stores during the first week of July but last year it wasn't till the end of July. That was a corporate decision since they did receive their Lemax stock at the same time as previous years.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for posting these. I use a combination of Lemax and the D56 items in my village. I really like the creativity of the Lemax items, but most of them are too kooky for my taste. I am generally more drawn to the quality and realism of the D56 items. I keep a couple of buildings on a shelf in my office all year...just to keep me Halloween inspired. They put a smile on my face.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

You're welcome Forever Haunting. That is great that you keep some buildings on your shelf all year !! Halloween 365 days a year !!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

I also have folders with pictures for the new 2012 Lemax Fall and Christmas village houses, accessories and figures in case anyone is also interested in that as well as Spookytown. Enjoy ! 

Vail village http://family.webshots.com/album/582161454DUGmIX

Jukebox Junction http://family.webshots.com/album/582162348uFSdib

Plymouth Corners http://family.webshots.com/album/582162349KBiGKq

Caddington Village http://family.webshots.com/album/582158956mkFUOc

Harvest Crossing (Fall) http://family.webshots.com/album/582161051UBHCoI

Other http://family.webshots.com/album/582162350lDqJXk


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Here is the list of the newly retired Lemax Spookytown pieces for this year, 2012. If there is anything that you are missing, you may want to pick them up soon before they are sold out. 

#03817 - Skeleton's Swing Tree 
#03818 - Skull Spider Tree 
#03819 - Pumpkin Bat Tree 
#03820 - Eerie Birch Tree 
#03829 - The Grim Reaper Rides 
#04180 - Wolfman Full Moon 
#04213 - Skull Rack 
#04216 - In the Stew 
#04521 - The Pumpkin Patch 
#05013 - Spookytown Shooting Range 
#14344 - 9 in. Dying Birch Tree 
#14345 - 6 in. Dying Birch Tree 
#22598 - Grim Reaper
#55222 - Creepy Barn 
#63553 - Peek-A-Boo!
#63555 - Rest In Piece 
#65342 - Gothic Ruins 
#65343 - Grimm Hotel
#73602 - Vampire Tree 
#73608 – Dungeon 
#73613 - Vampires and Bats 
#73614 - The Mummy`s Curse 
#73618 - Spider Tree 
#74591 - Witches R & R 
#74598 - Creepy Tree - Medium
#74605 - Restless Tombstones
#74630 - Cannon 
#74631 - Old Anchor 
#74676 – Stickymax 
#83663 - Vampire Wakes The Undead 
#83664 - Magical Potion
#83673 - Spooky Tree With Spiders 
#83674 - Spooky Tree With Vultures 
#84765 - Deadwood Water Tower 
#84800 - The Oct-O-Squeeze 
#93730 - The Cursing Well 
#93736 - Witch Tree with Pumpkins 
#93737 - Serpent`s Lair Tree 
#94980 - Dying Elm Tree - Large
#95807 - Phantom`s Opera House


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm feeling bummed out that i'm not really excited about any of these.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

I've just updated the Lemax Spooky Town photos with the actual item number and titles. There were just a few additional photos that were added that were not there previously.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I agree with many of you . I started collecting lemax back when it frist came out. 1 because of the cost vs. dept 56. 2 because of the aniamations. Iam very bumed about how few come out now with any movement. I run mine for about 2 weeks in oct. And only have had a few stop working. Most are just great. So I see there are a few animated pieces this year. So those are probley the only ones I will pick up. It is sad to me that this is happening I and many others like me are not buying as many each year because they are not animated. And if you have seen my village. Thats alot.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Preston for all the work you put into this post! I am excited about some of these releases, but not nearly as excited as I am about the Dept. 56 new Halloween releases. They really have a lot of stuff I want to buy this year.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Really, maybe I'm getting picky in my old age but I found the pieces way over priced for what they are. Of course I'll probably change my opinion when I see them


boobear said:


> Thanks Preston for all the work you put into this post! I am excited about some of these releases, but not nearly as excited as I am about the Dept. 56 new Halloween releases. They really have a lot of stuff I want to buy this year.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

boobear said:


> Thanks Preston for all the work you put into this post! I am excited about some of these releases, but not nearly as excited as I am about the Dept. 56 new Halloween releases. They really have a lot of stuff I want to buy this year.




Thanks boobear ! I'm also excited about a lot of the Dept 56 Halloween goodies. Usually I like to try and wait until they are retired so that I can pick them up at half price, but they may be too hard to resist this year. LOL


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

I always look forward to the Micheal's exclusive pieces every year. I Cant wait!


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

prestonjjrtr said:


> Thanks boobear ! I'm also excited about a lot of the Dept 56 Halloween goodies. Usually I like to try and wait until they are retired so that I can pick them up at half price, but they may be too hard to resist this year. LOL


Oh my gosh I can't do that. If I missed a piece in a retail store that I really wanted and had to buy it on Ebay I'd kick myself. I think these pieces are going to go fast since they are the best releases in a couple years. Just my opinion but last year was slim pickings.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

We need a bump! Locations should be selling these within a month at michaels!


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

So, still nothing it seems  how sad!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I thought someone mentioned a July 27th date.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

WAY too long away! lol


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't forget, if you're dying to get some of these pieces there's a website called Ehobbytools.com that has all of them for purchase (maybe not a couple that are Michaels exclusives, but they get them the following year). I've bought quite a lot from them and they also have been helpful on trying to fix some other pieces I already had that were broken (that were purchased elsewhere). Great customer service and I can't say anything bad about them.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

HE HE HE.... I couldn't wait , just got my order from lemaxvillage collectables - Haunted Manor, Creepy Faceless Ghoul, Giant Candy Bag, Treat Hunters, Candy Thief, Cauldron Corn, and Costume Fix, still waiting for MIM to ship the Munster's House.


boobear said:


> Don't forget, if you're dying to get some of these pieces there's a website called Ehobbytools.com that has all of them for purchase (maybe not a couple that are Michaels exclusives, but they get them the following year). I've bought quite a lot from them and they also have been helpful on trying to fix some other pieces I already had that were broken (that were purchased elsewhere). Great customer service and I can't say anything bad about them.


----------



## spookifyKN (Jun 25, 2008)

If you go to michaels.com and search for "lemax" they list 43 products!!! You can see some of their exclusive stuff! I really like the "skull river"


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks, just had a look if that's all they're getting in it's slim pickin's by the look of it.


spookifyKN said:


> If you go to michaels.com and search for "lemax" they list 43 products!!! You can see some of their exclusive stuff! I really like the "skull river"


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Need this!!!
It's a Haunters House!
http://www.michaels.com/Scariest-Halloween-House/sc1521,default,pd.html?cgid=products&start=26


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

So cool, my wife was involved with "Christmas Around The World" and they did minatures like those. She was in the wrong business !


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Found a few I really liked. Skull River is awesome!! should be just a matter of days now..


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Still no reports yet?! How weird...


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

I was at our Michaels store today and talked with the store manager. There isn't any Spookytown on this week's truck and they don't have a planogram for the Spookytown setup yet so it may still be a couple of weeks.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

prestonjjrtr said:


> I was at our Michaels store today and talked with the store manager. There isn't any Spookytown on this week's truck and they don't have a planogram for the Spookytown setup yet so it may still be a couple of weeks.



Did the manager happen to say if any Halloween stuff was on the truck this week? 

Thanks,


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Halloween foam cut outs, but not sure what else


----------

